# Vendor list for newbies



## paritnprepper (May 25, 2012)

Ok, been prepping for years but just got serious about food. I don't want to live on mre's for the next few years. What would be nice is to have a thread for online vendors other group members use for items such as Mylar bags. Food grade buckets. Dehydrated goods etc. 
Thoughts?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a vendor list.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/vendors/

And here is a showcase of sorts.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f48/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good idear, but I ain't gonna be much help cause I do my own dehydratin an cannin. I don't buy much commercial stuff. To expensive an most a it by real high in sodium.

Get my vac bags local cause there cheaper then orderin. Mylar bags I ordered offin Amazon an got a good deal shoppin round there.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Be sure and browse and search in the websites. Each one has something I feel is useful for the prepper, but sometime you really have to look for it. I left the full path on some, but only had the front page of others.

Hope this helps.

Some food vendors:

http://www.abbysbest.com/2002/catalog.html
http://www.alpineaire.com/
http://www.freezedryguy.com/
http://www.readyreservefoods.com/
http://www.karinya.com/sandy.htm
http://survivalacres.com/index.html
http://www.rainydayfoods.com/
http://beprepared.com/
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/virgin_coconut_oil.htm
http://products.mercola.com/coconut-oil/
http://www.yourfoodstorage.com/product/47-88
http://www.storablefoods.com/index.html
http://www.scandinavianspice.com/ShowCase.asp?img=32412
http://www.faeriesfinest.com/E003.html
http://www.samandy.com/
http://www.bulkfoods.com/
http://www.atlanticspice.com/
http://www.mredepot.com/servlet/the-Canned-Desserts,-Condiments-&-Honey/Categories
http://www.internet-grocer.net/
http://www.nitro-pak.com/
http://honeyvillegrain.com/
http://www.theepicenter.com/
http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/
http://www.harmonyhousefoods.com/

Some Food Production/Storage vendors:

http://www.canningpantry.com/
http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/
http://www.cabelas.com/
http://www.thewestcoaststore.com/
http://www.qualitymatters.com/
http://www.canningpantry.com/electric-can-sealer-9000.html
http://www.canningpantry.com/7502-flywheel-can-sealer.html
http://www.ww66.com/Parts.asp
http://www.ww66.com/Parts.asp
http://ucanit.com/
http://www.aaoobfoods.com/foodpacksupplies.htm#Cans
http://www.houseofcans.com/lined-inside-finish-no.10-dia.-3/16-p-1826-l-en.html
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
http://www.houseofcans.com/saferim-ends-pull-p-397-l-en.html
http://www.houseofcans.com/plain-inside-finish-dia.-p-1830-l-en.html
http://www.houseofcans.com/lined-inside-finish-dia.-1/16-11/16-p-1840-l-en.html
http://www.houseofcans.com/enamel-inside-finish-dia.-7/16-9/16-p-2038-l-en.html
http://www.canningpantry.com/index.html
http://www.mushbox.com/
http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com/id26.html
http://heartmagic.com/EssentialDistiller.html
http://www.everythingkitchens.com/waterwise-nonelectric-distiller.html
http://www.maxantindustries.com/


----------



## paritnprepper (May 25, 2012)

Now that's some good links. Going to take some time to filter through all this. My thanks.


----------

